# Android 10 issues



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

-Out of sync audio on multiple programs, Netflix and YouTube. Fixed by reboot

-Try to watch sling live caused Sling to close. First thing I did was take out all the updates. But I had to reboot the TiVo and that fixed it.

These things happened a day between each other. Just glad a reboot fixed it.


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

slick1ru2 said:


> First thing I did was take out all the updates.


What do you mean by "take out all the updates"?


----------

